# Wireless LAN - unhelpful error message

## daemonflower

I can't for fsck's sake get my Wireless LAN card to work.

To spare you the gory details of what I went through, let's just talk about my current problem. I use iwconfig to connect to the AP, and every time I try to run /etc/conf.d/net.eth1 I get the message  *Quote:*   

> triton helge # /etc/init.d/net.eth1 restart
> 
>  * Caching service dependencies ...                                       [ ok ]
> 
>  * Starting eth1
> ...

 /var/log/messages is no more informative, and dmesg doesn't even mention anything.

My settings in /etc/conf.d/net are  *Quote:*   

> modules_eth1=( "iwconfig" )
> 
> essid_eth1="digubiwlan"
> 
> config_digubiwlan=( "dhcp" )

 This error message doesn't tell me anything, and I don't know where else to look. 

 *Quote:*   

> 
> 
> triton helge # iwlist eth1 scanning
> 
> eth1      Scan completed :
> ...

 

Any hints, ideas what else to try, anything?

Thanks

Helge

----------

## UberLord

Well, the base system cannot see your installed wireless-tools - try re-emerging it.

----------

## daemonflower

Sorry, that didn't help. Same error.

----------

## UberLord

Do you have /sbin/iwconfig present?

----------

## daemonflower

Yes: *Quote:*   

> triton helge # /sbin/iwconfig eth1
> 
> eth1      IEEE 802.11b  ESSID:"digubiwlan"  Nickname:"HERMES I"
> 
>           Mode:Managed  Frequency:2.422 GHz  Access Point: None
> ...

 I set the ESSID by hand earlier.

----------

## UberLord

Try updating your baselayout package and doing an etc-update

----------

## daemonflower

Things have changed, but only marginally better: *Quote:*   

> triton x11-libs # /etc/init.d/net.eth1 restart
> 
>  * Caching service dependencies ...                                       [ ok ]
> 
>  * Starting eth1
> ...

 Different error message, but still no info. Hm.

How would I do it manually with iwconfig? Maybe if I can retrace the steps I can find out what's wrong...

----------

## UberLord

Try setting RC_VERBOSE="yes" in /etc/conf.d/rc

----------

## daemonflower

That's no help either: *Quote:*   

> triton x11-libs # /etc/init.d/net.eth1 start
> 
>  * Service net.eth1 starting                                              [ !! ]
> 
>  Failed to configure wireless for eth1                                    [ !! ]
> ...

 sigh...

----------

## UberLord

 *daemonflower wrote:*   

> 
> 
> ```
> 
>           Rx invalid nwid:0  Rx invalid crypt:343  Rx invalid frag:5
> ...

 

Maybe you need to set a WEP key?

----------

## daemonflower

 *UberLord wrote:*   

>  *daemonflower wrote:*   
> 
> ```
> 
>           Rx invalid nwid:0  Rx invalid crypt:343  Rx invalid frag:5
> ...

 Don't think so, the network was unencrypted when I took the last try to connect. I had a couple of failed attempts before, when I tried first WPA, then WEP, and failed.

Anyway, could you tell me which sequence of commands the initscript goes through to set up the network? I'd like to try it by hand and see where it fails (and hopefully with more information about what went wrong).

----------

## UberLord

Well, you're hardcoding the essid, so the only place it would error is in the association test. This is somewhat controllable by the associate_test_eth1 parameter - options are quality and mac.

If you're using baselayout-1.11 then a quick way of bypassing that is to put "return 0" on a new line after iwconfig_wait_for_association (line 304) in /lib/rcscripts/net.modules.d/iwconfig

----------

